# Bran Muffins



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

This topic got started elsewhere, but I thought I would put some great recipes here for all to enjoy.

Ultimate Bran Muffins 
1 1/4 c AP flour 
1/4 c Whole wheat flour 
1 1/4 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
3/4 ts Salt 
1 1/4 ts Ground cinnamon 
3/4 ts Ground allspice 
1/2 ts Nutmeg, freshly ground 
7 tb Unsalted butter, softened 
1/2 c Dark brown sugar, plus 2 tb Dark brown sugar 
2 Eggs 
2 1/2 ts Vanilla extract 
3 tb Molasses 
1/4 c Sour cream 
1 c Buttermilk, plus 3 tb Buttermilk 
1 1/2 c Wheat bran 
1/2 c Raisins 
1/2 c Nuts (walnuts or pecans) 

Preheat oven to 375F with the rack in the middle. Grease muffin tins. 
1.Mix flours, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, allspice, and nutmeg in medium bowl; set aside. 
2.Beat butter in a large bowl with electric mixer until light and fluffy, 1 to 2 minutes. Add brown sugar, increase speed, and cream until combined and fluffy. 
3.Add eggs one at a time, beating thoroughly before adding the next. 
4.Beat in vanilla, molasses, and sour cream until thoroughly combined and creamy. 
5.Beat in buttermilk gradually, and then half the flour mixture until combined. 
6. Beat in remaining flour mixture until incorporated and slightly curdled looking, scraping the sides of the bowl. Stir in bran, raisins, and nuts. 
7.Divide batter evenly among muffin cups. Bake about 25 minutes or until muffins tet done. Do not overbake. Cool on a wire rack about 5 minutes. Remove muffins from tin and serve warm. 

Maple Bran Muffins 
3/4 c Wheat bran 
1/2 c Milk 
1/2 c Maple syrup 
1 Egg, slightly beaten 
1/4 c Oil 
1 1/4 c Whole wheat flour 
3 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Salt 
1/3 c Nuts, chopped (walnuts or pecans) 
Glaze: 
Chopped walnuts 
1 tb Butter, soft 
1/2 c Confectioners sugar 
1 tb Maple syrup 

Preheat oven to 400F. Grease muffin tins. 
1.Combine bran, milk and maple syrup. Mix in egg and oil. 
2.Combine flour, baking soda, salt and nuts. Add bran mixture, stirring until just moistened. 
3.Divide batter into greased muffin tins. Bake for 18-20 minutes. 
4.For the glaze, combine ingredients, stirring to blend, and spread over warm muffins.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks kansasgirl!!!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

I must try.  The only bran muffins I've ever made was from using a box of Raisin Bran.  Thanks!!!


----------

